# أفضل 10 محركات في العالم وسيطرة bmwواضحة



## طارق حسن محمد (25 أبريل 2010)

*أفضل 10 محركات في العالم وسيطرة BMWواضحة*​السلام عليكم
إليكم هذا التقرير والواضح فيه ان محرك بي ام دبيلو الجديد"صقع"هو أحسنهم وللعلم هو محرك M5 وM6 




المحرك الأفضل لسنة 2006
BMW 5.0-liter V10 BMW M5/M6
Volkswagen 1.4-litre
BMW Diesel 3-litre twin turbo


أفضل محرك جديد
Volkswagen 1.4-liter TSI Twincharger Volkswagen Golf


أفضل محرك إقتصادً للوقود
Toyota 1.5-liter Hybrid Toyota Prius


أفضل محرك أداءً
BMW V10 BMW M5/M6
Ferrari 4.3-litre V8
Mercedes-AMG 6.0-litre twin-turbo

أفضل محرك 1لتر
Honda 1-liter IMA Honda Insight


أفضل محرك من 1لتر الى 1,4 لتر
Volkswagen 1.4-liter TSI Volkswagen Golf


أفضل محرك من 1,4 لتر الى 1,8 لتر
Toyota 1.5-liter Hybrid Toyota Prius


أفضل محرك من 1,8لتر الى 2لتر
Volkswagen 2.0-liter Turbo Volkswagen Golf, Audi A3, Audi A6


أفضل محرك من 2لتر الى 2,5 لتر
Subaru 2.5-liter Turbo Subaru Impreza, Subaru Forester, Saab 9-2X


أفضل محرك من 2,5لتر الى 3لتر
BMW 3.0-liter Twinturbo Diesel BMW 535d
BMW 3.0-litre six-cylinder
Honda 3.0-litre V6 hybrid


أفضل محرك من 3لتر الى 4لتر
BMW 3.2-liter BMW M3, BMW Z4 M
Toyota 3.5-litre V6 hybrid
Porsche 3.8-litre six-cylinder

أفضل المحركات مافوق الـ4لتر
BMW 5.0-liter V10 BMW M5/M6
Ferrari 4.3-litre V8
Mercedes AMG 6.0-litre twin-turbo
للأمانة منقول​


----------



## م / وائل احمد (26 يونيو 2011)

*أفضل 10 محركات في العالم وسيطرة BMWواضحة*​السلام عليكم
إليكم هذا التقرير والواضح فيه ان محرك بي ام دبيلو الجديد"صقع"هو أحسنهم وللعلم هو محرك M5 وM6 





المحرك الأفضل لسنة 2006
BMW 5.0-liter V10 BMW M5/M6
Volkswagen 1.4-litre
BMW Diesel 3-litre twin turbo


أفضل محرك جديد
Volkswagen 1.4-liter TSI Twincharger Volkswagen Golf


أفضل محرك إقتصادً للوقود
Toyota 1.5-liter Hybrid Toyota Prius


أفضل محرك أداءً
BMW V10 BMW M5/M6
Ferrari 4.3-litre V8
Mercedes-AMG 6.0-litre twin-turbo

أفضل محرك 1لتر
Honda 1-liter IMA Honda Insight


أفضل محرك من 1لتر الى 1,4 لتر
Volkswagen 1.4-liter TSI Volkswagen Golf


أفضل محرك من 1,4 لتر الى 1,8 لتر
Toyota 1.5-liter Hybrid Toyota Prius


أفضل محرك من 1,8لتر الى 2لتر
Volkswagen 2.0-liter Turbo Volkswagen Golf, Audi A3, Audi A6


أفضل محرك من 2لتر الى 2,5 لتر
Subaru 2.5-liter Turbo Subaru Impreza, Subaru Forester, Saab 9-2X


أفضل محرك من 2,5لتر الى 3لتر
BMW 3.0-liter Twinturbo Diesel BMW 535d
BMW 3.0-litre six-cylinder
Honda 3.0-litre V6 hybrid
​


----------



## م / وائل احمد (26 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 يونيو 2011)

اشكر مرورك اخي الفاضل


----------



## سيف الله المسلوول (2 يوليو 2011)

ياليت أعرف ال 6لتر للمرسيدس 12 سلندر أم 8 سلندر


----------

